# rear antenna



## nas (Dec 26, 2008)

I'd like to install an angled rear antenna (non-power) for my '67 lemans, can anyone suggest a place to purchase one please? Is there anything else I need to know that I'm not thinking of as it relates to this?
Thank you in advance!
nas


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Dual rear antennas look cool on these cars, let me know if you find one, I would love them on mine..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cant you just run one from a chevelle or whatever.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought mine from a dealer on ebay. Perfect fit and just like OEM


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i misunderstood the question i didnt realize it was originally available


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Dual rear antennas look cool on these cars, let me know if you find one, I would love them on mine..


My buddy has a `64 chevelle with dual antennas in the back, it does look cool.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you need a 20 foot antenna cable


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

crustysack said:


> you need a 20 foot antenna cable


_and_ a "Y" cable.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

or just one of them is connected


----------

